# Prayer Request Please!!!



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

All you Prayer Warriors please I need your help. Chelsea Magee from Friendswood Tx needs your Prayers right now. I don't have all the details but I know this, She recently had a baby and now she is in the hospital as of yesterday. The information I have is that she has fluid on the the brain and on the lungs. She was at Clear Lake yesterday and was transfered by life flight last night to St Lukes. This poor family has been through a lot in the past years please, please, pray for her recovery.

I know that we have some strong christians in this group please pray hard for her, she grew up with my daughter, this girl is like my own.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

How sad. Prayers going up. Heavenly father. We do not understand why things like this happen but we understand it is not your will. Your word says you want to give us good gifts. We collectively pray that you give the gift of complete recovery to this woman so that she might raise her child up to love and worship you. Move in a way that your hand in this matter in unmistakeable. All the glory and praise go to YOU, in Jesus name amen


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

PRAYERS sent


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

So sorry to hear that. Will keep Chelsea and all in my prayers.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Loving Father,

Be with Chelsea today and her family in a special way. Her child needs its mother. Please lay your healing hand on Chelsea and grant your mercy to save her life and give her complete healing and health. Let the fluid on her brain and lungs dry up and cause no more problems. Let everything in her body work together for her full recovery and sustained good health so she can minister to her infant and family.

Give peace to her family. Let your Holy Spirit surround them and be their Comforter. Let them think upon Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith. Let their faith increase through the reading of and meditation upon your Word. Send Christian brothers and sisters to them to help out during this stressful time. A shoulder to lean upon, a meal delivered, errands, childcare. No need is too large or too small when a family is in crises.

Help, Lord Jesus! Our eyes are upon you. Amen.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Your words are always so strong thank you so much for your Prayers, I will keep everyone posted on her condition.

May God Bless


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

we have known chelsea for 8 years and our thoughts and prayers are going out to her and her family and friends. she is a loving person who always is willing to help anyone she can. we are hoping for a good recovery so that she can get back to her new baby.


----------



## sandytexas (Jun 24, 2006)

Prayers sent for God's loving embrace and healing touch.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

prays sent god bless her


----------

